
Indian phone vendors to release $30 Android Oreo Go smartphones this month on - aabhashk
https://factordaily.com/india-30-android-oreo-go-smartphones/
======
blockchip
What's in it for the manufacturers? The wafer-thin margins on this means that
companies will have to figure out other forms of business model innovation,
such as selling user data.

